# Which to get first zzp midpipe/downpipe or flowmaster exhaust



## DeeCruze (Jan 21, 2012)

should i get downpipe mid pipe... before an exhaust system? Which of these will help more with power and Mpgs.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Zzp parts first will net you more power than "cat back"


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Since were on the subject, does the zzp DP and MP used with the stock res and muffler sound any louder?


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Since were on the subject, does the zzp DP and MP used with the stock res and muffler sound any louder?


Not really, but your turbo will get a bit louder


----------



## DeeCruze (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks im gonna go with the zzp o2 housing and midpipe package


----------

